# Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?



## Chrisssi (30. Apr. 2012)

Liebe Teichfachleute,

habe seit einem Jahr einen Miniteich (Fass), der im Winter trotz eisfreihalter komplett durchgefroren ist. Nun gibt es außer einer grünen Spitze noch keine Anzeichen von Austrieb, weder bei der __ James Brydon noch bei Zebrasimse oder __ Hechtkraut. Wann sollte ich sicher sein können, dass die Pflanzen erfroren sind?

Das Wasser im Fass ist klar bis auf ein paar Algen an Steinen und Wänden. Das Fass ist mit Teichfolie ausgekleidet, da ich große Mühe hatte, die Weinreste rauszubekommen. 

Hänge noch ein Bild an.

Freue mich auf Antworten. 

Liebe Grüße

Chrisssi


----------



## Hagalaz (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Bei mir ist am Teich auch noch nichts von den Simsen zu sehen. Ob Teich oder Miniteich macht da kein Unterschied denke ich...
Einfach warten


----------



## Moonlight (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Meine Simsen im Ausweichquartier sind schon stellenweise 30cm hoch ...

Mandy


----------



## Chrisssi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Was heißt denn Ausweichquartier?


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Ausweichquartier heißt dicht an dicht im 20cm niedrigen wasser in einem gemauerten quarantänebecken. bin doch im teichbau,da mußte ich die pflanzen aus dem teich/pflanzenfilter nehmen. ein bild kann ich heute abend einstellen wenn du magst.


----------



## Chrisssi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Da wird das Wasser ja wohl um einiegs wärmer sein oder täusche ich mich?

Wann fangen denn Seerosen an nach so einem kalten Winter?

Grüßle und schönen 1. Mai


----------



## jenso (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Hallo,
also bei uns, nähe Bielefeld, haben die Seerosen die letzten Tage Überwasserblätter gebildet, die jetzt die Oberfläche erreichen wollen. Einer ist das am WE auch schon gelungen. Du solltest bei dir zumindest Unterwasserblätter sehen können.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Connemara (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Hallo Jens....da wohnst du (laut der Karte hier) nur ca. 18 km von mir entfernt!

Bei mir ist die Seerose noch nicht so weit...aber ich habe ganz viel umgestaltet und Sand eingebracht! Wahrscheinlich kämpft sie sich jetzt durch dieses ungewohnte Material ....ein erstes Blatt habe ich aber gesehen...


----------



## Plätscher (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Hallo,

ich vermute mal, dein Fass war komplett gefroren. Wenn ja, wird wohl deine Seerose und dein Hechtkratu hin sein. Beide Pflanzen vertragen es nicht das ihr Wurzelballen durchfriert.


----------



## Schwabenteich (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Mein Fass Fass war genau wie Deines komplett durchgefroren. Nachdem es im Dezember und Januar so mild war, habe ich mich täuschen lassen und Fass samt Pflanzen stehen gelassen  N. __ Froebeli, __ Zwergrohrkolben, __ Wasserpest: alles erfroren. Das Einzige, was überlebt hat, sind die Neutriebe von der __ Krebsschere. Deshalb habe ich jetzt neu gepflanzt und werde mir dieses Jahr rechtzeitig Gedanken zur Überwinterung machen. 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Chrisssi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Oh je, danke für Eure Antworten. Das habe ich befürchtet. Am kommenden Wochenende sind Gartentage in Lindau. Dort hatte ich auch im letzten Jahr meine Erstausstattung gekauft. 

Jetzt warte ich also noch eine Woche und dann werde ich wohl meine verfrorenen Pflänzchen ersetzen. 

Bei -20 Grad war wohl doch so ziemlich alles zu spät


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

So ganz versteh ich das aber nicht. 
Die im Ausweichquartier befindlichen Pflanzen waren alle im Pflanzenfilter, der stand auch voll Wasser welches dann gefroren war ... aber es ist nichts an Pflanzen erfroren, weder der Wurzelbereich im Wasser noch das "Grünzeug" über Wasser ...:?

Hat da jemand eine Erklärung für mich??

Ach ja, die Bilder ... sogar ein Frosch hat sich dort niedergelassen ...

     

Mandy


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Wo bei dir sit echt schon weit meine Blaugrüne Binse treibt noch keine bischen genau so wenig Zebrasimse, __ Rohrkolben oder irgendein andere Gras auch im Garten nicht -.-
Was ist das bei dir auf Bild 1 und Bild 3 rechts unten?


----------



## Schwabenteich (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Es ist schon eigenartig. Das Sumpfbeet mit den __ Schwertlilien hat den Winter unbeschadet überstanden. Die Pflanzen sind auch schon richtig weit. Beim anderen Sumpfbeet ist sogar der (angeblich frostfeste) Kunststoffeinsatz geplatzt. Die Pflanzen fangen erst so gaaanz langsam wieder zu wachsen an, dabei gehören Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Blutweiderich und __ Wasserminze zu den robusten Pflanzen. 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Chrisssi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Mmmh, vielleicht kommt ja dann bei mir doch noch was. Dauert vielleicht in diesem Jahr alles etwas länger.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Oh Darius, dass ist eine gute Frage.
Also auf dem Bild 3 unten rechts ist irgendein Gras. Das stand früher mal im Garten und das hab ich vor 2 Jahren einfach mal ausgebuddelt, gesäubert und in den Filter eingesetzt. Ist gewachsen wie Unkraut.
Das auf Bild 1 ist ein Korb mit allem möglichen Kleinkram ... und ich habe keine Ahnung was das mal alles wird.

Aber ich kann es Dir zeigen wenn es größer ist und evtl. blüht ...

Mandy


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Ja wäre nett wenn du mir dann mal paar Bilder zeigen könntest.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Ja klar,kein problem


----------



## Hagalaz (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Ich mach mir langsam echt sorgen um meine __ Binsen die Treiben kein bischen die im Ausweichbecken aber schon und im Teich ist sogar schon der __ Froschbiss anktiv...


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Moin,

also in den kleinen Minis - zumal wenn sie in der Sonne wohnen - sollte jetzt schon Leben herrschen - das Wasser erwärmt sich hier doch wesentlich schneller. In meiner Badewanne sind alle Pflanzen hellwach - die __ Schwanenblume hat z.B. schon 25 cm hohe Blätter über dem Wasserspiegel und die Mini-Seerose drei Blätter oben. Und auch die kleine Binse oder Simse oder was auch immer stengelt fröhlich vor sich hin.


----------



## Schneckentier (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Hallo,

mein __ Froschbiss kam letztes Jahr erst irgendwann im Herbst, den hatte ich schon abgeschrieben. Mal sehen ob er dieses Jahr schneller ist...
Mein __ Zwergrohrkolben wuchert dieses Jahr wie doof und der __ Wasserstern wächst auch fleißig. Die __ Seekanne dagegen ist anscheinend spurlos verschwunden genauso wie der Tannenwedel. ???

viele Grüße
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## Schwabenteich (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

__ Seekanne läuft bei mir auch unter Totalverlust. Beim Umbau vom Teich habe ich den Korb raufgeholt und das Substrat durchwühlt - da war nichts mehr zu finden. Irgendwie mache ich mir Gedanken, wie ich die Pflanzen im nächsten Winter ohne Verluste durchbringen könnte. Jedes Jahr neu pflanzen macht auch keinen Spass 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Hi,

ach - den hab ich vergessen - der __ Froschbiss ist auch schon ganz zart unterwegs.


----------



## niri (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Hallo Miniteichler,

die meisten meiner Minis habe ich im Winter mit Schutzabdeckung versehen. Dort wächst alles und gedeiht prima. Einige kleinere Becken haben ungeschützt überwintert. In diesen sind leider sehr viele Pflanzen eingegangen, die normalerweise winterhart sind, z.B. __ Sumpfdotterblume, Rohrkolbern usw.

LG
ina


----------



## Winnie62 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Hallo

also mein Mini war auch durchgefroren, das hat der Seerose aber nix ausgemacht.

Auch einiges anderes wächst schon wieder ganz munter. Woran erkennt man eigentlich das die Pflanzen wie __ Rohrkolben abgestorben sind. Ich hatte den zurückgeschnitten, einiges ist jetzt weich, das habe ich entfernt.
Es gibt aber auch einige Stengel die fest sind, sie treiben nur nicht, ist das normal?

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Schwabenteich (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*

Hallo Winnie, Weil bei uns alles etwas später dran ist, als anderswo, habe ich gewartet (obwohl Geduld nicht meine Stärke ist) ob ich einen Austrieb bei den Pflanzen feststellen kann. Zum Vergleich habe ich im Botanischen Garten bzw. anderen Gärten geschaut, wie weit die Pflanzen da sind.

Jetzt ist es ja schon über eine Woche so warm, da müsste sich überall Austrieb zeigen, wenn die Pflanzen noch intakt sind.

Gruß

Christine


----------



## admh (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sollte der Austrieb im Miniteich Anfang Mai aussehen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ach - den hab ich vergessen - der __ Froschbiss ist auch schon ganz zart unterwegs.



Unser Froschbiss ist heute aus dem tieferen Bereich aufgetaucht


----------

